# Fergus reunited with owners



## mellowyellow (Feb 4, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357454485702864897
The McKay family was reunited with their dog Fergus after he’d gone missing on Saturday after a car rear-ended their car with the dog in it. Startled, the dog ran off, but thanks to the Nashville community, Fergus was reunited yesterday his owners.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 4, 2021)

Awww... aside from the dedication and love the owner has for her dog, I love the way the dog subtly howls.

Makes my day knowing they are reunited.


----------

